# Back in ER today..



## Denise1952 (Jul 23, 2014)

.. but according to all the tests (I've had 3 times since the surgery) everything is fine.  Ok, so then why am I still have light-headedness, almost black out when I bend over, and raise back up (I know some of you are saying "don't bend over and raise back uplayful and still having shortness of breath?  Well, I need to get over to my sister's and can't hang around here waiting for further doctor's appt. which they didn't make any for me because I'm fine.  So I'm headed out in the a.m., truck loaded and off to new adventures on the Oregon Coast.

I know I need to do the research, see what I can find on "causes of" but I still think there is something wrong with the pacemaker.  If anyone has had light-headedness, and shortness of breath for reasons other than your heart, would you share it with me, or anything I can read that might help me educate myself.  I know I have to see another cardio, don't think I have a choice as long as I have this piece of metal in my shoulder, but I'm sticking with my nutrition, and doing what exercise I can, which of late has just been packing and loading my truck, in very, small boxes

denise

PS the reason I had to go to ER was because my main cardio is out of town this week, still, and the one that filled in for him on the surgery is now out on vacation.


----------



## nan (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorry to see you are back in ER Denise, I hope they soon find out what is causing your problems at the moment,and sort it out for you, thinking of you, get well soon  Hugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2014)

Either stress or anxiety might be contributing to the problem, hope you get some relief without them having to go in again and do something with your pacemaker.  There was a time when I was still working, that I had some light-headedness and dizziness, also saw some spots or flashes to the side of my head in my peripheral vision. 

 Never went to a doctor for it, but figured I was dehydrated.  I wasn't drinking much water at the time, and just diuretics, like coffee, etc.  I just started drinking glasses of filtered water throughout the day, and even forced myself to drink a small glass at night if I got up to use the bathroom.  I was straightened out in a couple of days with the water.


----------



## oldman (Jul 24, 2014)

I had those symptoms some years ago. I found out that I was slightly anemic. I stepped up my iron intake for a few months and things got better. I had to stop flying for three weeks, although I did get in the simulator to keep my skills honed. Today, I eat more red meat and salads and I have not had any issues since.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2014)

Some meds will cause this too. I have to be careful standing up to fast or I could pass out. I did once. How is your BP? This will add to Faintness. ( is that even a word?)


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 24, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Some meds will cause this too. I have to be careful standing up to fast or I could pass out. I did once. How is your BP? This will add to Faintness. ( is that even a word?)



all tests were fine, including electrolytes Pappy.  I am leaning toward stress, but I am big on nutrition so I'll treat it in that way, unless it gets worse, and I need to see the doc again.  As I said, 3 times they've checked it all and find nothing.  New doc where I'm moving might be better, or at least find something the others didn't thank you Pappy, appreciate your input as always



oldman said:


> I had those symptoms some years ago. I found out that I was slightly anemic. I stepped up my iron intake for a few months and things got better. I had to stop flying for three weeks, although I did get in the simulator to keep my skills honed. Today, I eat more red meat and salads and I have not had any issues since.


  I am going to work with nutrition, and especially my own research as well, I find out a lot of things I can try to find out for myself  By the way, I don't eat much red meat, and I could be short of iron, I'll check on what all I am eating.  I eat a lot of avocados, a bag a week, those little bags you can buy (net bag, lol) I eat like two a day.  I think they are full of iron.  Good info though, and thank you OM



SeaBreeze said:


> Either stress or anxiety might be contributing to the problem, hope you get some relief without them having to go in again and do something with your pacemaker.  There was a time when I was still working, that I had some light-headedness and dizziness, also saw some spots or flashes to the side of my head in my peripheral vision.
> 
> Never went to a doctor for it, but figured I was dehydrated.  I wasn't drinking much water at the time, and just diuretics, like coffee, etc.  I just started drinking glasses of filtered water throughout the day, and even forced myself to drink a small glass at night if I got up to use the bathroom.  I was straightened out in a couple of days with the water.


  Water is something I have not been so good about lately, that could be a factor, only about 4 a day, sometimes less.  So I will up that for sure.  Also, stress, I think I totally stress myself out, so will work on that too, ty SB, as always, you have good stuff to share denise



nan said:


> Sorry to see you are back in ER Denise, I hope they soon find out what is causing your problems at the moment,and sort it out for you, thinking of you, get well soon  Hugs.



I will Nan, thank you so much for your concern and reply, just good to have folks around.  It will be good to be near my sis so I don't feel so alone. hugs, and thank you again denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 24, 2014)

I would hazard a guess that stress is the culprit here - you're moving, worried about work, worried about money and worried about your health.

... oh, and you're worried about that tall, ugly man standing behind you with an axe ...




Gotcha'! 

Good luck on the move.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 25, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I would hazard a guess that stress is the culprit here - you're moving, worried about work, worried about money and worried about your health.
> 
> ... oh, and you're worried about that tall, ugly man standing behind you with an axe ...
> 
> ...



LOLLLLLLLLLLL, good to see you and get this today Phil  I seem to be doing fine, and I arrived at my new home (until december) just fine.  It was hard leaving my old place, even 2 of the neighbor couples showed up to give me little, going-away presents, and also just to tell me how much they would miss me.  My landlord, his wife, son and daughter in law all were there, and so kind, I just cried and hugged them all.  All the renters had to move because Al has cancer, and of course, he and Kim need their home (and family is coming in off and on to stay in the spare bedrooms).  Such, good friends I didn't realize.  

I hope to have new photos or the beach, maybe some sunsets etc. as my sis and I are going to be going over, it's only 3 miles??  Anyway, big hugs for you, denise
PS the light-headedness, hasn't disappeared but only happens when I bend over, I know, so I won't bend over, LOL!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2014)

Remember that home is where you are Denise!  Rest and take care of yourself.  Every day is a brand new one! 

View attachment 8647

View attachment 8648

(these are store-bought photos)


----------



## d0ug (Jul 25, 2014)

All the best to you hope you return to feeling great soon.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 25, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Remember that home is where you are Denise!  Rest and take care of yourself.  Every day is a brand new one!
> 
> View attachment 8647
> 
> ...



They are beautiful, and you are right I am home  thanks appreciate it so much, denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2014)

nwlady said:


> PS the light-headedness, hasn't disappeared but only happens when I bend over, I know, so I won't bend over, LOL!!



Do you think it has anything to do with your ears?  Sometimes pressure on the inner ear (drum) can cause dizziness problems like Vertigo.  Maybe when you tilt your head down, there's some fluid or something moving and causing the light-headedness...just a thought.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't know what it is, but I will get a doctor on Monday or so, and probably have it looked at, the whole situation that is.  Wasn't right before the surgery and it still isn't right now.  I want to try to hike like I was before the surgery (I mean before I got so light-headed etc.,) but afraid to do it on my own.  I think they will have to run more tests "in office" like treadmill etc.  ty SB, denise


----------

